# Pit Pirate JB Cajun Injected Capt. Morgan's Loin -Pics Added



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Pit Pirate JB Cajun Injected Capt. Morgan's Loins. lol Yeah I changed the name

I got a 4.5lbs Pork Loin that has been merinating in Lemon and Pepper.

Gonna take that bad boy and use JB's Canjun Injection kits and get it loaded up with the Creole Butter Recipe.

Then I'm gonna take some thick Peppered Bacon and wrap all over that bad boy and tie it all up with Strings. Gonna take the Cajun Shake that come with  it and put all over the bacon.

Might do this on my smoker or I might do this on the Open Pit Grill. I don't know yet.

Once shes browning up I'll start mopping with a sauce made of equal parts of Captain Morgan, Butter and Brown Sugar. That's stuff is damn good boy. You can make it with Jack Daniels too but I got some Captain in the freezer that'll I'll use.

I'll take some picture and maybe some short videos when I'm doing this this afternoon.

I'll have some Red Beans and Rice too. Fresh out the box.
lol

Gotta clean the kitchen first now that my wife done seen JB's Kitchen Cleaning video. Grrrrrr


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Pit Pirate JB Cajun Injected Capt. Morgan Bacon Pork Loi*



			
				Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> I got some Captain in the freezer that'll I'll use.



I don't like the way that sounds.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Pit Pirate JB Cajun Injected Capt. Morgan Bacon Pork Loi*



			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Mike Hedrick":2q37obmd]I got some Captain in the freezer that'll I'll use.



I don't like the way that sounds.[/quote:2q37obmd]

I didn't say I had THE Captain in the freezer tho bro. hahaha

Try that glaze sometime bro. Yumm


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

I lied.
I ain't cooked this today. Know how you can tell? There ain't no pictures Boy.
I was on a Boy Scout good deed and got side tracked. I'll get this going on Tuesday.

Sorry folks, stand by!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

hitched to the kitchen said:
			
		

> I'm waiting...the pizza is gone!



I'll hook you up Cus with some pix tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok, clean yer kitchen and wash yer hands. Here is the lemon peppered pork loin, the peppered bacon, JB's Injector kits, string and my seasonaed salt.

JB said injecting the Creole Butter would make my BBQ better but all it did was hurt real bad going in, made me half crazy for an hour and made my colesterol sky rocket.   
http://mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/cajuncaptloin01.jpg

After I climbed down off the roof I laid the bacon on some strings in my pan and opened and set the loin on top.
http://mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/cajuncaptloin03.jpg

I put some oil on the plunger like the injector box said and started injecting the loin like the box said. JB don't think I can read a damn box or package it seems. I got just about all the butter sauce in until it was squirting out all on my walls and shirt and upside my daggon head.
http://mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/cajuncaptloin04.jpg

I did most of this using gloves but can't tie string with gloves on. I poured the remaning injection on the loin and finished covering with bacon and tied the strings. I took the Cajun Shake and sprinkled all over it. I've since covered it until I cook later this afternoon.
Whacha think?
http://mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/cajuncaptloin05.jpg


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks like you read AND understood the instructions.  

Looking forward to the finished pics.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

It's going on the smoker so I can better control the heat I throw at this thing.

I think about 275 degrees in the baby cooker will be nice. Gonna go camera shopping now and hit the ABC store for some more Captain and maybe some Jack too. Who knows


----------



## bknox (Aug 28, 2007)

Mike,

That last picture is a regular work of art. If the forum had a photo gallery there could be a section for "wrapped in bacon". Can't wait to see the loin finished.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

My cooking got postponed by my wife. I was gonna yella and scream and cause a bitch....but that's just what I would have done.
 :roll: 

I'll cook and film with new camera tomorrow. An overnight layover with it all wrapped up ain't hurting nuthin. There's love happening now.

I gotta clean the baby pit tomorrow so I'll cook this on the big pit's Open Pit Grill. All on film folks.

Thanks for kind words


----------



## john a (Aug 29, 2007)

Teaser


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

John A. said:
			
		

> Teaser


hahahaha
I'm so sorry man.

I'm cooking this biotch today for sure my brother as I gots tons to cook up for this weekend.
With Waterstock coming I also am feeding a local VFD of 200 on sat Pulled Pork, Chicken and Ribs as well as Cole Slaw, Baked Beans and Potato Salad. So the next 5 days will be crazy busy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Houston, the LOIN has Launched, Repeat, the LOIN has Launched.

Man that thing was smelling and looking great when I slapped that bad boy on the grill indirectly. Woooohooooo!

I got her on the 37" Open Pit grill on my Peoria Custom Cooker and I tossed an aluminum pan upside down over the loin the add some....roasting sensations. Can ya feel the love?
 

Yeah...I'm working on a vieeo.  :roll: 

lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Lucky you. Here we go.
I forgot rhw credits but I did learn fade ins some.
http://www.viddler.com/MikeHedrick/videos/11/


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Looks great man makes me hungry.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Gomer said:
			
		

> Looks great man makes me hungry.



Thanks man.
Loins i've cooked.
Videos I ain't

Thanks man!
mike


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 29, 2007)

That was cool... I like it when you are calm and collective better...   The sop you made is what I put on my rum cakes dude.. How cool..  I bet that was an awesome meal Matey!!!   [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

I am trying to relax in vids.
Thanks man


----------



## bknox (Aug 30, 2007)

Mike ,

Your a natural. Looked great and that loin looked even better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

My wife LOVES them Sweet Potato Muffins JB done sent too.
Thanks guys


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 30, 2007)

Where's the still pic's???  We want food porn!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

Sorry Mr. Wolfe the only still not posted is this one of it cooking. When that bad boy was done it got scarfed up fast.

http://mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/cajuncaptloin06.jpg


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 30, 2007)

A fine production mike So how did you like the loin?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

I was skeptical about injecting cus well it ain't natural boy but I did like it. I could taste a nice amount of that Cerole Butter as I bet through some pieces and let me tell ya it was mighty fine.

I used that Brown Sauce too and like it as well. Thanks.

Them Sweet potato muffin. My wife said put her on the damn list boy. They were off the hook.

Thanks again my brother and it was great to talk to you on the phone yesterday.

peace


----------

